# Mo Valley



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

What"s up???


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open

22 dogs to Water Blind Saturday Morning

6-7, 12, 14, 16-17, 19, 21, 23, 39-43, 46, 47, 49, 52-54, 56-57

Dog 46 starts


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Qual

1) Diesel Isaac Langeru
2) Charlie Brain Norwood
3) Sharpie Jason Brion
4) Ruff Steve Blythe
RJ) Kizzy Gary Gallaway

JAMS

Chef Ed Krueger
Red Jon Dunn


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I heard it was a tough Q. Good for you, Jason

Ted


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

sheriff said:


> Qual
> 
> 1) Diesel Isaac Langeru
> _2) Charlie Brain Morwood_
> ...


Brain Morwood? 
Way to go Brian Norwood and Charlie.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

10 dogs back to Open water marks

6,14,19,41,43,46,47,49,53,56


----------



## cseymour (Mar 13, 2010)

Any news on the Am?


----------



## Steve Kelley (Feb 21, 2009)

Good job Jason congrats.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Open unofficial results
1st Isaac with Susie/O David Aul
2nd Eckett with ??
3rd Blythe with Will/O David Aul
4th Isaac with Rumor/O Steve Robben
RJ Isaac with yukon/O Chuck Schweikert
some other jams, too

Amt callbacks to the water blind:
4, 8, 9, 11, 12, 19, 24, 26, 30, 32, 34, 36, 37, 38, 39, 43, 46, 48, 50, 52, 54


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

birdthrower51 said:


> Open unofficial results
> 1st Isaac with Susie/O David Aul
> 2nd Eckett with ??
> 3rd Blythe with Will/O David Aul
> ...


*Congratz to Issac and Rock River!

Aaron*


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

HO-HUM ... Didn't Isaac win last week?? How 'bout givin' someone else a chance.

Congratulations to all.

Go RRR!

JS


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

JS said:


> HO-HUM ... Didn't Isaac win last week?? How 'bout givin' someone else a chance.


then you should tell Doc aul to stay home.. he got a 1st and 3rd with two different trainers/handlers/dogs! Not a bad weekend for him...... wonder what the rest of his crew did?


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Dr.'s overdue for this success.
Congrads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Dr.'s overdue for this success.
> Congrads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sue





And Susie is a little doll!!! Been waiting for her to do this!

JS


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur Water Marks

9 dogs

9,19,26,30,37,43,48,52,54


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Jason, way to go! Second in the derby and third in the qual.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur Results

1. Zoom-Carlisle
2. Bo-Hayden
3. Mootsie-Shih
4. Ramsie-Rainbolt
RJ-Buffy-Shih
JAMS
Bravo-Rotschafer
Josie-Hemminger


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Big Congrats to James Roberts, Joe Obrien and Kate for another Derby win. 40 points and 6 trials to go.


----------



## KPL (Oct 13, 2008)

Congratulations, Paul, on your Amateur 4th Place with Ramsie!

Kerry


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to Team Kate, Ted and Paul.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Ted Shih said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1. Zoom-Carlisle
> 2. Bo-Hayden
> ...


Congrats Ted!!


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Congrats Ted on the great weekend.


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Thanks to all at Mo valley for all the help. special thanks to Monte,Jim, Pam and all the gunners and bird throwers and all of you at the club that helped. You put on a trial that makes working for you a pleasure, thanks again. Monte you have wonderful family tell your son thanks for all his help it wouldn't have been the same without him throwing, and last thanks to Ray for putting up with me for three days. Brian


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats to Ed Kruger on a JAM in the qual and a 4th in the derby.

Sixteen derby points and a qual JAM (in a very tough qual) on an 18 month old dog! Way to go!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Ted ......


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Way to go Paul Rainbolt, it's good to see Ramsie back after her injuries.


----------

